# Ferry news.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Been trying to find out why our crossing booked on the BF fast cat 25th. April from Cherbourg to Portsmouth has vanished and only the overnight 8 hour crossing is shown.

P&O FERRIES
8 April 2010 

Dame Kelly Holmes DBE, the British double gold medal heroine of the Athens Olympics, is to become Godmother to the first of two huge new cross-Channel ferries for the Dover-Calais service. She has agreed to name the ship Olympic Spirit when P&O Ferries takes delivery of the brand new vessel at the end of 2010. An identical sistership will be delivered in the autumn of 2011 and will take the name Olympic Pride


The ro-ro European Endeavour is to operate a daily round trip between Dover and Zeebrugge from 7th April. This reinstates a freight service withdrawn by P&O Ferries in 2002. Leslie Richmond photographed her on the Eastern Arm, Dover on 8th April.


SEAFRANCE
7 April 2010 

SeaFrance services which had been suspended over Easter due to a strike by one of its trade unions resumed at 08.15 on 7 April. The company profusely apologised to customers affected. During the strike their advice was to arrive as normal and SeaFrance would transfer you to the first available crossing with an alternative operator.

BRITTANY FERRIES
23 March 2010 

The Cap Finistère, entered service on 23 March from Portsmouth. At over 200m long she is the longest and fastest Brittany Ferries cruise ferry to date. She will provide two weekly roundtrips from the UK to Spain, complementing the twice-weekly sailings already offered by the Pont Aven, as well as the weekend service from Poole to Santander offered by the dedicated freight ferry, Cotentin.

Ray.


----------



## Cliff52 (Apr 20, 2009)

The Brittany Ferries fast craft is out of service at the moment due to engine problems - apparently a new engine is needed - and will not be back in service until next month.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cliff52 said:


> The Brittany Ferries fast craft is out of service at the moment due to engine problems - apparently a new engine is needed - and will not be back in service until next month.


Thanks Cliff.
This is just the start of our travel problems this and next month. :roll: 
Next is hoping BA will get us to Turkey 

Ray.


----------

